# Nice Shaved Pussy...



## 007 (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## krisy (Feb 16, 2006)

He looks thrilled with his haircut-lol!!!


----------



## 007 (Feb 16, 2006)

krisy said:
			
		

> He looks thrilled with his haircut-lol!!!



I know... poor little wart. I wonder why they had to shave him? He looks healthy to me.


----------



## krisy (Feb 16, 2006)

Pale Rider said:
			
		

> I know... poor little wart. I wonder why they had to shave him? He looks healthy to me.




I was wondering that too. He does have something white on his belly,maybe it has something to do with that. He reminds me of one of those Poodles that get those funky haircuts.


----------



## Hagbard Celine (Feb 16, 2006)

They probably just shaved him because it's hilarious. He looks pissed.


----------



## Semper Fi (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh, cats...another disappointment.....


----------

